# ANS - Great buy, great seller!



## EricTundra (Feb 19, 2021)

Purchased an amplifier from David (ANS) just a bit ago. He had the amp for sale and frankly was my second choice because I found another amp a few dollars cheaper. The first amp got stolen off my porch, so I contacted David, hoping he still had the amp. He did and waited for me to get the first case settled.

I appreciated his empathy for the situation I was in and his patience in the process. The amp arrived today in perfect condition and was exactly as advertised. Truth be told, I am happy that I paid a little more for this amp as it is a really nice and feels like a very quality build.

Thank you David, would do business with you again in a heart beat.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

@ANS is a great guy to deal with no matter what. Great businessman and person in general


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Its great to hear about Honest and trustworthy sellers


----------

